# Need Carb part #'s for a Tecumseh hs50 please...



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tecumseh 5hp hs50 67181c
Sears engine # 143.696082
Does the inlet needle seat usually swell up and choke off fuel flow when they go bad? Mine did, and came out in a bunch of pieces...I need a carb gasket kit & carb to intake gasket to get this back together, right? So, I'd like to get some part #'s and suggestions on all the parts I'll need to get this carb back together and have her run for a long while.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tecumseh P/N 31840 Carburetor Kit. If you get water in your gas the seat can swell.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

the most used carb parts in tecumseh history 631021 needle and seat and 631028 the bowl gasket if anything more other than the float time for a new carb not much to these carbs for last 20 years tecumseh has a book on carbs that gives all the info 
on troubleshooting as well as step by step repair instructions for any repair to all carbs
part#695907 good luck[ carb kits will only give parts that are not needed 
and costs alot more ]unless its a plastic bowl then there is a kit just pop 
the old bowl off and install the new one yeea


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A complete kit runs around $12.00. If you are going to rebuild the carburetor it has the parts that are needed. If you are not going to clean it out complete then you will not need the welch plugs, and you can always take apart the high speed adjustment assy and clean it out, if there is any rust or pitting on the high or low speed needles and you want it to run right they should be replaced as well as the o-rings that seal the adjustment needles.
If all you want to do is replace the inlet seat then the 631021 needle is the way to go, if you want to clean and inspect the high and low circuits then you should get the kit, you will use all the parts.

The carburetor to intake gasket is P/N 26756 and the Intake to block gasket is 33673

You can find parts lookup for most sears models at http://www3.sears.com/


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey thanks for those replies. The only thing I need to know now is what to set the float at as a measurement from the carb base. Also what to set the mixture screws at as well as the idle speed of the engine-I'll have to guess it as I don't have a tach that'll work with this engine.


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I'm going to be reassembling this carb today, but I wish I knew what to set the float at  .


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it's together & running. Hopefully my "eyeballing" the float level will do.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am sure it will be fine.

I could not find my float guage to check the meaurement, I always just set them slightly off level with the carburetor inverted so that the float seat just a little on the high side. I have always had good luck with this setting even though I should use the guage, I am always loosing it.....


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Not that it matters since I'm just a newbie but the tecumseh manual told me to use a 11/64 drill bit to guage the float height for my hs50.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't hesitate to chime in if you know the answer to someones question.

Thanks bobotech...


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, thanks bobotech, I just wish I knew that last Thurs. afternoon  . Now I don't know how & where to set what part of the float in relation to the carb base, lol.
And to the rest of you guys thanks for all that info! Like I said, I had it back together last Thurs. afternoon, but I just *guessed* on the float level, hopefully it's not too lean or rich. But it did seem to hesitate a bit whenever I tried accelerating it fast, I did my best to dial in the mixture screws, idle screw setting has the engine running smooth and consisitant. But at higher speeds the engine pops a bit now & then out the exhaust (no load), the high speed screw setting seemed very touch & go when trying to get it to accelerate smoothly....
This takes me back to my Tecumseh 2 cycle TVS840 8023d carb's float setting I tried to set last spring by just eyeballing it, I had no exact measurements to go by (and I still don't know what to set its float at)!!!!


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

WEll I'll udate this thread to mention I bought a new replacement carb (off of e_bay) for the snowblower and all is well again....


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

did you buy that 30 dollar one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-6-1-2-hp-Tecumseh-Carburetor_W0QQitemZ260058670180QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66760QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

like this? was it just bolt on and start up type deal?


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

oncewaslost1982 said:


> did you buy that 30 dollar one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-6-1-2-hp-Tecumseh-Carburetor_W0QQitemZ260058670180QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66760QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> like this? was it just bolt on and start up type deal?


No, I bought a genuine replacement Tecumseh carb that is designed for my engine's application. I think those are something else a bit more generic, but I'm not sure. Yes it was a bolt on and start up deal.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Fortune50 go to Helpful Links Thread post #25 by Bugman and download the 5 tecumseh manuals. Save these to a disc and you will have all the information at the tips of your fingers for future reference. These are very helpful manuals for carburetors and etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

how much was the new carb?


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

It was about $35...


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry to keep bugginh you about it, but what source did you use?


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

oncewaslost1982 said:


> sorry to keep bugginh you about it, but what source did you use?


It was an e_Bay purchase....


----------

